# Marking knife



## Sarahsliefie (Jan 14, 2016)

I have several marking knives but am wanting to buy one that is perfect. if it exists. What is the best feeling knife you have held?


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't really help you, as mine are all shop-made.









The one on the right was a prototype for making a handle for a kitchen knife, but actually works very well as a marking knife.









I have a feeling this is a pretty idiosyncratic question.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

I have several marking knives, but I always seem to pick up my Butz knife for the job.










I have a striking knife, too, which comes to hand almost as often


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I use a chip carving knife or a double edge.
Lately been using a Stanley folding knife like it pretty good.


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

I doubt there is a perfect marking knife. I'm impressed with Ian's homegrown knives. I was using an old x-acto knife that I recently replaced with a Pfeil from Woodcraft. It was an upgrade.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Shop made from a Freud recip saw blade. Great steel, razor sharp, and hold the edge.
Bill


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Ditto on shopmade for me. I made a spear-point knife with a perfectly flat back side so I can use it left or right handed and so it follows a straight edge precisely. Like Bill, I used a spent reciprocating saw blade to form the blade and bandsawed a handle from white oak and used rasp/sandpaper to shape it so it fit my hand exactly as I liked. It's extremely comfortable for me and works well. Sharpens to a super fine point and holds the edge for a really long time.

There is a good tutorial from Derek Cohen on making one that I kinda followed but I didn't like the turned handle for my marking knife. I did like that style for my awl but found I prefer flat sides on my knife handle because it helps keep it flat to a straightedge.

If I were going to buy one though, I'd definitely check out Chris Vesper's.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've come to prefer a slightly beefier handle but I haven't found the perfect one yet. Hammerthumb made me one that I use very often, you can see it in his projects, 2013 I think. I have another made with a scalpel blade that has a nice handle shape.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Really like this one from LV:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=60044&cat=1,42936,60044


----------



## nhdave (Jun 18, 2015)

Stanley 0-10-958.


----------



## Sarahsliefie (Jan 14, 2016)

Ya I have one of those and I know Paul Sellers likes it but if I am going to have a blade that light I reach for my Exacto first.


----------



## boatz (Nov 17, 2013)

I just purchased the Blue Spruce marking knives. Pretty awesome. Even the Schwartz says so n


----------



## Milled (Dec 15, 2013)

> Really like this one from LV:
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=60044&cat=1,42936,60044
> 
> - JADobson


+1


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Old cheap lock back knife with blade snapped off Tanto style and then a single bevel on the right side. Scores tight and fits the hand good.


----------



## bridgerberdel (Dec 31, 2014)

Modified carpet knife.


----------

